# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Zaczerwieniona skóra moszny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Może Państwo Mi pomogą. Od ponad miesiąca mam mocno zaczerwienioną skórę na mosznie. Trwa to ponad miesiąc. Na początku swędziało mnie bardzo, szczególnie w nocy i gdy brałem prysznic.
Poszedłem do dermatologa, bo objawy (szczególnie z tym swędzeniem pod wpływem ciepła) mogły wskazywać np. na świerzb.

Lekarz stwierdził po błyskawicznym obejrzeniu, że to drożdzaki (chociaż mogłem mu to pośrednio zasugerować, bo powiedziałem, że chwile czasu temu miałem angine i byłem na antybiotyku).
Ogólna diagnoza to drożdzaki, dostałem maść do smarowania 2 razy dziennie Pimafucort, tabletki Cer* (nazwy nie pamiętam, ale były to alergiczne) 1 rano oraz tabletki Erfin 1 tab. wieczorem.

Brałem to przez 3 tygodnie. Zmiana była taka, że nie swędziało mnie już (czasami lekko), ani podczas kąpieli ani w nocy (a wcześniej nawet potrafiłem się obudzić kilka razy przez to). Dość mocne zaczerwienienie zostało i doktorka zmieniła mi maść na Travocort i dalej te tabletki.

Nie przyniosło efektu i ponad tydzień temu byłem znowu u dermatolog (tego samego) i dała ma tabletki Troxal. 2 razy rano i 2 wieczorem oraz powróciła do maści Pimafucort. Tabletki wybrałem dziennie smaruje, ale nadal zaczerwienienie jest.

Zastanawiam się, czy aby napewno to drożdzyca. Świerzb stanowczo doktorka wykluczyła. Proszku do prania nie zmieniałem. O chigienę dbam. Bokserki dodatkowo piorę teraz (tak zalecił lekarz) w mydle i mocno płukam. Nie wydaje mi się, ze to alergia jakaś, bo nic nie zmieniałem. Nikt w domu nie ma takich objawów.

Wrzuciłem kilka zdjęć poglądowych na całą sprawę. 

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6933/70092060.jpg
http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/1052/47045884.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7461/13225058.jpg
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/640/94973129.jpg


Może ktoś mi doradzi w tej sprawie.

Myślałem o grzybicy, ale skóra mi nie schodziła, ani nie było nieprzyjemnego zapachu. A te leki które brałem również były na grzybice. Sam już nie wiem.

Maniek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drożdżyca czy grzybica to w zasadzie to samo. Niestety leczenie jest długotrwałe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cos takiego od dwoch lat!zaczerwieniona skora moszny leczylem juz sie roznymi sposobami w kierunku grzybicy,zapalenia lojotokowego itp!i nic Dermatolog rozkladal rece nie jest w stanie mi powiedziec co mi dolega!zalecil badanie histopatologiczne!ale go jeszcze nie wykonalem!Napewno jest to jakis stan zapalny tylko nie wiadomo co go wywoluje dlatego to badanie!Aha sproboj masc DIPROSONE napewno nie probowales jest to mocna masc mysle ze powinna ci pomoc mi pomaga chociaz na jakis czas!stan zapalny schodzi czyli zaczerwienienie!Stosoj ja przynajmniej dwa tygodnie!Szybko zauwazysz poprawe!Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te nowoczesne maście tylko generują jeszcze wiekszy problemy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pimafucort to bardo mocna maść. Powinna być zabroniona i wycofana z obrotu zupełnie. Ta maść nikomu jeszcze nie pomogła natomiast zaszkodziła każdemu kto stosował na cześci intymne. Powoduje rumień zapalenie posterydowe. 
Nawet osoba zdrowa po zastosowaniu tej maści bedzie miała rumień na mosznie. Łatwo ją przedawkować. To jest jakis skandal z tym produktem. Inna sprawa że lekarze sobie eksperymętują i wypisują maści w ciemno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem ze to stary temat ale moze bedzie to dla nastepnych ludzi z problemem o tuz  mialem identyczny problem!Moszna cala czerwona swedziala wrecz tak jak by kulo mnie cos doprowadzalo mnie to do szalu i tak jak kolega wyzej stosowalem chyba wszystko jezdzilem od dermatologa do dermatologa dawali mi tabletki na grzybice rozne masci plynny do kompieli cuda na kiju jakies specjalne mydla na atopowe zapalenie itp.kupe kasy i nerwow ponad rok walczylem i wlasnie jak kolega mowi mialem w szufladzie wlasnie DIPROSONE i skusilo mnie to zeby sprubowac i powiem wam ze to byl strzal w 10tke jedyny lek ktory mi pomogl a powiem wam ze juz mialem przepisywane masci tego typu i nic dopiero wlasnie ta masc mi pomogla ale mialem jej koncowke i pobieglem do dermatologa zeby mi jeszcze ja przepisal juz po pierwszym zastosowaniu poczulem ulge a uwierzcie mi ze mialem takie momenty ze mialem ochote wziasc pumeks i zedrzec ta skore naprawde nie zycze tego nikomu...i wracajac do tego czasem i warto sprobowac cos samemu bo ten lek mialem zapisany kiedys na jakas tam wysypke ktora przywiozlem sobie z Tunezji a okazal sie pomocny na co innego wiec jesli moze moj post komus pomoze w przyszlosci zycze zdrowia i pozdrawiam

----------


## tom tom

Przecież wystarczy smarować clotrimazolem.

----------

